# $50 Amazon Gift Card Give Away!!!



## Tech Admin (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello everyone!
*We are thrilled to announce a giveaway for a $50 Amazon e-gift card!*

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question:

_How would you spend a $50 Amazon gift card?_

To be entered in the drawing you will need to provide direct links to the products on your list in order for your post to be considered!

On February 1st we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have a few days to message this account with their information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.

Let us know what you would purchase if given the $50 Amazon e-Gift Card! Head to amazon.com to get started!

*👀Please Read Before Posting!👀*
_Direct links to Amazon items must be posted in order to be considered._
_Canada and US gift cards will be given.
The Amazon Gift cards can only be used for North American Amazon purchases._
_Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway._

Thank you for giving our little give away a shot! And good luck!

~Community Management Team


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Amazon.com: Wireless Keyboard and Mouse,J JOYACCESS 2.4G Ergonomic and Slim Wireless Keyboard Mouse Combo Designed for Computer,Windows, PC, Laptop,Tablet - Black Grey : Electronics


Amazon.com: Wireless Keyboard and Mouse,J JOYACCESS 2.4G Ergonomic and Slim Wireless Keyboard Mouse Combo Designed for Computer,Windows, PC, Laptop,Tablet - Black Grey : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yoyo King Black Ghost Bi Metal Aluminum and Steel Professional Trick Yoyo with Ball Bearing Axle and Extra String : Toys & Games


Yoyo King Black Ghost Bi Metal Aluminum and Steel Professional Trick Yoyo with Ball Bearing Axle and Extra String : Toys & Games



www.amazon.com


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd be putting it toward this little gem and replace my last spinning external backup drive.









SanDisk 2TB Extreme Portable SSD - Up to 1050MB/s - USB-C, USB 3.2 Gen 2 - External Solid State Drive - SDSSDE61-2T00-G25 : Electronics


Buy SanDisk 2TB Extreme Portable SSD - Up to 1050MB/s - USB-C, USB 3.2 Gen 2 - External Solid State Drive - SDSSDE61-2T00-G25: Electronics - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would use it to help buy new hard drives for my NAS








Amazon.com: Seagate IronWolf 12TB NAS Internal Hard Drive HDD – 3.5 Inch SATA 6Gb/s 7200 RPM 256MB Cache for RAID Network Attached Storage – Frustration Free Packaging (ST12000VN0008) : Electronics


Buy Seagate IronWolf 12TB NAS Internal Hard Drive HDD – 3.5 Inch SATA 6Gb/s 7200 RPM 256MB Cache for RAID Network Attached Storage – Frustration Free Packaging (ST12000VN0008): Internal Hard Drives - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Amazon.com: Foredom Foot Control : Industrial & Scientific


Buy Foredom Foot Control: Foot Switches - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## loandtee (Feb 3, 2014)

Tech Admin said:


> View attachment 332522
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> ...











Amazon.com: GE Outdoor HD Digital TV Antenna, Long Range Smart TV Antenna, Supports 4K 1080P HD Smart TV VHF UHF, J Mount Included for Attic or Outdoor, Weather Resistant, 29884 : Everything Else


Buy GE Outdoor HD Digital TV Antenna, Long Range Smart TV Antenna, Supports 4K 1080P HD Smart TV VHF UHF, J Mount Included for Attic or Outdoor, Weather Resistant, 29884: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





This would be my want


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

need 11 of the following
amazon


----------



## Tech Admin (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello again everyone!

Thank you to everyone who responded to the thread! The turn out was fantastic!
I have compiled every eligible username and threw it into a random picker online.

The winner of the random draw is @loandtee 
Congratulations!! I have sent you a pm! Make sure to respond!

This thread will stay open for further discussion!
Thanks again to everyone who entered the contest!
~Richard.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Bummer, I thought I was a sure winner!


----------



## loandtee (Feb 3, 2014)

Still waiting on the gift card. Any update would be great.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What did the PM (Private Message) say?


----------



## loandtee (Feb 3, 2014)

Expect your card soon. It has been three weeks. Maybe I am just impatient.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't know ... your dog looks it can eat whatever it likes ... and maybe a bit guilty?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

loandtee said:


> Expect your card soon. It has been three weeks. Maybe I am just impatient.


I'll look into it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm still waiting for an answer from our owners. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## loandtee (Feb 3, 2014)

I thank you for at least updating me.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This time I interceded at the highest level. Please post here as soon as you receive it or are notified it's on its way.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As per your PM with Tech Admin Richard, card was resent today.


----------



## loandtee (Feb 3, 2014)

I just received the card. Thanks so much for your help.


----------

